# Bucket Forks



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I ordered a set of these today

<img src=http://www.paynesforks.com/images/loggerforks/logfork2.jpg>

from Paynes Forks . Does any one have any experience with these or their regular forks? I have quite a bit of trees and debris to remove. When this comes end I will have a couple of 40 yard containers brought in and get to work. I will keep you updated as to how well these work. They should be here some time next week.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I have no personal experience with bucket forks but I did ask my dealer about them. He said that they would be limited to about 8-900 lbs on my 61" HD bucket due to bucket deflection, which I felt was a bit light.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't have a FEL or I would have a set myself, but I do have forks I made for my 3 pt hitch which work great. I use em for cleaning up when I limb out trees. It is handy for making short work and lessening hand work picking up limbs. I limb the tree out, and remove all wood I want to keep, leaving mainly an outline of the tree made with all the limbs that have been cut, laying on the ground. I back the tractor with forks into these limbs and move em all into a bit pile, usually up against another tree. I then straddle the tree the limbs are pushed up against with the forks and push into them really hard, curching and compacting them. Then I pick up that bunch and transport it to where I burn. 

I use my forks the most out of any other attachments that I have. Makes a good work platform if you place a pallet on them. Might give it a second thought using the forks on a FEL to work off as the height is much greater, but its still doable.

I made mine out of tubular steel with the frame and forks made of 1/4" wall 2" x 4" steel tube, with a expanded mesh headache guard so things dont get pushed up into the back of the tractor when in use. I am sure you will find lots of uses for the forks, and one thing for sure having forks on the front is a lot asier to use than being mounted on th 3 pt and having to do everything backwards


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The forks look like a very handy item but I would use caution with respect to how much weight you attempt to pickup. The roll back circuit of the FEL has a great deal of power compared to the lift arms. I could not tell if the forks apply the weight force to the bottom or back of the bucket from the picture. You could run the risk of bending the bucket. I have been looking at something like these for mine but have been considering the type forks that replace the bucket entirely. Good find and great post! Let us know how they work out. :thumbsup:


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Interesting design on those things. I guess the angled uprights are meant to keep the load from coming too far back on the forks. Personally, that is where I want the weight to be.

I have a set of forks for my Yanmar. They, too, clamp onto the bucket but the upright part is at a right angle to the bottom. they also have a small chain and grab hook at the top of the upright that fastens to the top, rolled rib of the bucket so weight is transferred to the back instead of being supported entirely by the bottom.

I use the forks to stack round bales weighing op to 1000 lbs. I have not had any problems but they have been reinforced by the previous owner. I could not tell you if they were homemade or not, but I think they were purchased.

Just use EXTREME CAUTION when lifting heavy objects higher than the hood of the tractor. I have heard of guys being killed or seriously injured from round bales falling backwards onto them and I am certain that can happen with other objects as well.

Let us know how they work out.

waynl


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

bit of info here.......woods makes"pin mount" where you actually remove the bucket......as well as the Duraforks that are used on "quick attach" mount buckets with somewhat industry standard mounts. 
The safety guard is part of the package to help prevent the load rolling back on you that waynl is talking about.
They also make a three point hitch mount fork system.


----------



## murry (Aug 26, 2004)

*Payne's Logger Forks*

The logger forks on this page were designed for moving brush as well as holding logs while you cut them up. Bob Payne got the idea a few weeks ago when he helped a friend clear some land. His complaint was that after bending over all day using a chainsaw his back was killing him.

His idea was a set of forks that could basically scoop up loose brush or logs for easy transport. The back saver was being able to pick up a rather large log, while using the forks to adjust the load to a comfortable height for sawing.

This particular set of forks was not intended to function as true bucket forks, rather a specialty item for brush and log removal.

Pictures of the way we envisioned the forks to be used can be seen at 
http://www.paynesforks.com

http://www.paynesforks.com/images/loggerforks/DSCN0776.jpg

http://www.paynesforks.com/images/loggerforks/DSCN0746.jpg


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> Originally posted by psrumors
> 
> 1-Does any one have any experience with these or their regular forks?
> 2-I have quite a bit of trees and debris to remove. When this comes end I will have a couple of 40 yard containers brought in and get to work.
> ...


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

lb59

have you had any problems of bending your bucket with a heavy load like Chief mentioned?


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *lb59
> 
> have you had any problems of bending your bucket with a heavy load like Chief mentioned? *


No but I don't have real heavy stuff to lift.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I biult my own forks out of 2" heavy wall pipe. Of course, I built them for the FEL/tractor I no longer have, so I need to modify them for this FEL (they work, but they are a little long in the back)! I've lifted some pretty heavy crates and other stuff without any problems. My neighbor has a set of forks that came from a fork lift. He is ALWAYS bending them, and they are made from 1" x 5" flat steel.


----------



## kawiracer (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have been looking for a set of forks myself and stumbled across a company by the name of Silver Lake Fabrication. According to their web site, they're a full on fabrication and machine shop, but they also make some cool tractor accessories and all their stuff looks to be super high quality. I was looking at their 500 pound forks and the site says that the units are tig welded. Who the heck does that on tractor accessories?! Nonetheless, everything looks to be very well made. I'm going to be ordering up a set. I'll let you all know how it goes!

Oh yeah their site is www.silverlakefabrication.com and I just noted that they're in NH, as am I.

kawiracer


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting Kawiracer. I am looking forward to your product review on your new forks. Let us know how you like them and how easy they are to put on.

Andy


----------

